# Greetings Brothers



## Videre Audire Tacere (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello Brothers, 

I happened upon this site via an app I found for my phone.  I saw the active discussion and the friendly atmosphere and just had to take a look. I am a 3rd generation Mason from San Diego California.  I was raised a Master Mason back in '06 by my bro's at S.W. Hackett Lodge No. 574. Since then I've pursued further light through the York Rite (Chapter, Council and Commandery).  I look forward to getting to know you guys and contributing to the Forum.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome to Masons of Texas! I hope that you enjoy the time that you spend with us here!


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 2, 2013)

We look forward to your participation brother.


----------



## DJGurkins (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome. I am have only been here a short time and can tell you that everyone is very welcoming and knowledgeable. Hope to be initiated soon.


----------



## widows son (Feb 2, 2013)

Greetings from Canada.


----------



## cog41 (Feb 4, 2013)

Greetings!


----------



## KSigMason (Feb 4, 2013)

Welcome aboard Brother, Companion, and Sir Knight


----------



## crono782 (Feb 4, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Feb 5, 2013)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Feb 5, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Ratchet (Feb 5, 2013)

A fraternal greeting to you from Punxstawney, Pa. !!
welcome to the forum !!


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 5, 2013)

Yo!  Brother Rachet ... how's Phil doing these days?

We're already burning up down here on the Gulf Coast of Texas.  :28:


----------



## ThanatosTA (Feb 6, 2013)

Howdy from Texas! Enjoy your stay!


----------

